# Pancakes for two



## advoca (Apr 1, 2006)

Can somebody give me a recipe for pancakes for two, please.

I only have recipes for four or six persons.


----------



## corazon (Apr 1, 2006)

check this out
http://brunch.allrecipes.com/az/BttrmilkPncksII.asp
below the recipe you can customize for how many servings.  I usually don't have buttermilk, so I sub for regular milk and I like to beat my egg whites with the sugar for a fluffier pancake.


----------



## kleenex (Apr 1, 2006)

The customize this recipie caculator only goes up to 999 servings


----------



## Alix (Apr 1, 2006)

1/2 cup flour
1/2 cup milk
1 tsp baking powder
1 egg
shake of sugar and f.g of salt

Stir until blended but leave some lumps. Pour by ladleful onto hot griddle and flip when the bubbles begin to break. If you wish to add fruit, toss it in a bit of flour and put it in the pancakes you have just poured onto the griddle. Enjoy.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 2, 2006)

Goodweed's modified "Worlds Best Pancake Batter" recipe:

Mix together dry:
1/2 cup AP flour
1/4 tsp. salt
1 1/2 tbs. sugar
1 1/2 tsp. double-acting baking powder
Add:
1 small egg
1/4 + 1/8 cup milk
1 1/2 tbs. cooking oil.

Stir with a whisk until everthing is mixed.  Leave little lumps.  They will dissappear when the pancakes cook.  And they tell you that you haven't over-mixed the batter.

Cook over medium heat until bubbles poplulate the top, but have not yet began to pop.  Flip and cook andother 40 seconds or so.  Plate and drizzle your favorite toppings on, with some good butter of course.

Oh, and you can double, triple or make this recipe any size you want, as long as you follow the same proportions.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Hungry (Apr 2, 2006)

*Pancakes*



			
				Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> Goodweed's modified "Worlds Best Pancake Batter" recipe:
> 
> Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


      &&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&

You scared me!. I saw the "modified" and had to go check the orginal.
I see you just modified it for the person that wanted servings for two...

I've been making the full recipe for about 2 years or when ever I found it. We find them lighter, taster and just as easy to make as most box mixes. (That's my opinion)

There are only two of us.  We always have a few left over, depending on how big I make them. The remainder goes to the freezer. I think they freeze well. (My opinion again)

Charlie  
Charlie


----------



## advoca (Apr 2, 2006)

I am grateful to all of you who have replied. Many thanks. 

However, what I meant was English-style pancakes (I should have specified, shouldn't I? Sorry folks.)

However, I shall use your recipes but experiment by leaving out the baking powder.

But, thanks again, anyway.


----------



## corazon (Apr 2, 2006)

here is a thread started by our Scottish Ishbel. There is a recipe she uses on the first page but I'm not sure how many pancakes it makes. I think she's the one to ask. http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f10/shrove-tuesday-19719.html


----------



## biev (Apr 3, 2006)

Easy! 
1 cup milk, 1 cup flour, 1 egg.
These will give the kind of flat pancakes you're looking for. 
Though I'm french so I know these as french pancakes, not english ;o)


----------



## jennyema (Apr 3, 2006)

Those look like crepes to me.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 3, 2006)

What is English pancakes?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 3, 2006)

Hungry said:
			
		

> &&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&
> 
> You scared me!. I saw the "modified" and had to go check the orginal.
> I see you just modified it for the person that wanted servings for two...
> ...


 
I'm so glad you enjoy them.  That's what cooking is all about, to enjoy the food you eat.  And that's why I enjoy this site so much, that we get to share, one with the rest, the best things we can or have made.  That way, all of us can learn from each other.  To be sure, I have learned much from people on this site. 

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## advoca (Apr 3, 2006)

Yep! There is not much difference between British pancakes and French Crepes. (Although crepes are usully slightly thinner, perhaps.)

But the 1 cup flour, 1 cup milk, 1 egg sounds good to me, though I might add some melted butter too. 

I will try this out and let you know how I get on. 

Many thanks to you all.


----------



## rhiandmoi (Apr 3, 2006)

They freeze well so you can make a full recipe. Let the extra ones cool down then layer them with wax paper and keep then in a gallon size freezer bags in small batches that you can defrost and reheat in a low oven.


----------



## advoca (Apr 4, 2006)

SUCCESS!
 
I have now successfully made English pancakes for two.
 
I first used the suggested recipe of 1 cup flour, one cup milk, and 1 egg, but I found that this produced a pancake too thick for my taste. I then added more milk, to make the batter much thinner. This worked like a charm. A good pancake was the result of the second attempt.
 
I then remembered that I had not used melted butter, so I added a tablespoon to the batter.  This produced a pancake of an even nicer taste. 
 
To recap: 
I made 6 beautiful English Pancakes (French Crêpe style, if you prefer) using 1 cup flour, 1½ cups of milk, 1 beaten egg, 1 Tbsp melted butter, pinch of salt.
 
I used the traditional sugar and fresh lemon juice on one before rolling up, but also tried another with Maple Syrup. My wife preferred orange juice and sugar with hers. 
 
So, at last: a perfect dessert for two. Yum!
 
Thank you everyone for your kind suggestions.


----------



## biev (Apr 5, 2006)

Glad it worked for you  I forgot to add that the pancake (or crepe if you prefer, crepe is just french for pancake) will be thicker if you don't use a beater or a blender to make the preparation smooth, and I'm sure the proportions will differ if you use different types of flour. I also forgot an important ingredient! Vanilla! My favorite things ways to cook pancakes are:

1- add banana slices to the pancake while it's cooking, and serve with english cream

2- add strawberry or banana slices on one side, then fold, serve with maple or chocolate syrup and whipped cream

3- make the pancake thicker using prepared flour, add apple slices to the batter and sprinkle with cinnamon as it cooks, serve with maple syrup

4- make two thinner pancakes using more milk, covering one with apple slices and cheddar cheese, then topping with the second pancake once it's strong enough to be moved but not completely done yet (they need to stick together)

Mmm....


----------



## advoca (Apr 6, 2006)

Many thanks for your comments, Biev. Your suggested fillings sound delightful. I had heard about the apple-slices (known in Europe as German Pancakes) but I have not heard of usog cheese as well. This sounds like a good idea. (There is a saying in Britain, "Apple pie without the cheese is like a kiss without a squeeze".)

But I do not want my pancakes to be thicker. The British preference is similar to the French -- the pancakes should be quite thin.

And I used self-raising flour, not plain (all-purpose) flour.


----------



## biev (Apr 6, 2006)

Advoca, self-rising flour will make your pancakes thicker, it's made to make the dough rise! I would stick with the plain bleached, whole wheat or buckwheat flour. It's actually very good with the buckwheat!

Can you tell my husband married me for my pancakes?  

Since you like to roll your pancakes, have you tried it with ice cream in the middle and some syrup on top?

As a kid my favorite way to eat them was to tear a little pancake into pieces and put them in a bowl with molasses


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 6, 2006)

I made a similar pancake for a group of our tribal elders.  But I folded them like a burrito with fresh blueberries as the filling.  I then topped them with whipped cream.  Everyone went nuts over them.  They were just crepes filled with blueberries.  I was surprised by the elder's reactions.  But it was a happy surprise.

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

